# Purpose of side handle on mechanical hand drill?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

What's the purpose of the side handle on a hand drill like this?










Presumable I'm holding the drill with one hand and cranking with the other. Does the side handle allow me to use the drill the same way as a breast drill?


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

That would be my guess. The one I have doesn't have the side handle on it.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Makes it easier to pick up if you drop it on the floor


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

If you have ever used a hand drill very much you will find yourself using it like a breast drill from time to time when in awkward positions and when trying to get some extra pressure when using a large drill bit. I'm pretty sure that is why its there.

Planeman


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

My guess is that is more of a feature or option to be used as a selling point. Guys like gadgets. More gagets must be better. I double checked the bible (watson ) and he was silent on the topic both in the description of the hand drill and in it's operation.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Maybe a place to put your foot for some extra leverage. Make sure your shoe is tied.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^ LOL


----------



## BarneyTomB (Jul 5, 2011)

What, you guys only have 2 hands?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I usually hold mine in my mouth so I can sight down it for a straight hole. I crank with my right hand and use that little handle for my left since I don't need it for anything while drilling. That keeps it out of trouble ;-)) You guys know what an idle hand will get into, I'm sure!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea, idle hands resulting on extra ebay bids…. lol


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

well, if you hold it with your mouth, put your foot on the left handle, crank with the right, you can still be bidding on ebay. Wayne, you better wait until your leg is fully healed.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I put a hold on ebay…. lol Need to focus on projects.


----------

